# Anyone have kindergarten curriculum for sale?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am trying to find some resources for my dil who is going to be homeschooling the oldest (5yr old). I have read through many posts and looked at lots of links you all have listed, very helpful! Thank you all.

Thanks!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't buy much of anything for a kindergartener! So many free worksheets etc. online, plus you can get a few workbooks just about anywhere that will all the "book learning" a child of that age needs.

Here is one option you might like:
http://allinonehomeschool.com/grades/getting-ready-2/

Even if you don't use all the components, it might have some good worksheets.

I'd definitely get one book like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kindergarten-...3047461&sr=8-3&keywords=kindergarten+workbook

and pick out things to work on, probably 1-2 pages a day unless your child loves it. (My kids LOVED worksheets).

Then I would read, read, read to him/her, play games (tons of free and simple games for K math and reading online), play with playdough, do a lot of tracing of pictures, drawing, watch fun documentaries and movies about history, field trips, etc.

I wish I'd started when my kids were in K -- all the fun and not much work! 

You can spend hours and hours googling "free homeschool" curriculums, worksheets, games, projects, etc. Definitely check it out!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! That looks great!!


----------

